
Sorry SalesForce.com, but Database.com is not Open - apievangelist
http://blog.apievangelist.com/2011/09/25/sorry-salesforce.com,-but-database.com-is-not-open/#.Tn-vpN7yDrg.hackernews
======
pbreit
I don't really see where Salesforce is touting Database.com as "open",
certainly not in the sense of freebase.com. That would not make sense.

~~~
apievangelist
Click on the link I provided. I'm not saying they are comparing to freebase.
But they do have entire section about being "open" on their how to.

Its not condemning ....just creating a comparison...so database.com users
consider the difference.

~~~
pbreit
OK, I see. I saw "open for business" and missed the panel in the lower right.
Yeah, kind of a goofy attribute. It would take work to be closed!

